# Double wow! (7 pics, sorry)



## coastalconn (Aug 17, 2014)

I got it, a two-fer!! woohoo.  also a few other recent osprey..  comments welcome... Thanks for looking

1 Obscured by water droplets


Osprey Two-fer 8_17 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

2 Free from the water


Osprey Two-fer 8_17 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

3 


Osprey Two-fer 8_17 7 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

4 Double fishing.  The one in the back missed..


Double Osprey Vision 8_17 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

5 Not as sharp as I would like...


Osprey 8_16 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

6 Up close grab


Osprey 8_16 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

7 Simplicity


Osprey 8_16 5 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 17, 2014)

Remarkable photos, as always.  The double-fisted-fisher is just incredible!


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow!  The twofer shots are amazing!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 17, 2014)

Not sure who's showing more skill, the osprey for getting two at once, or you for capturing it so well...


----------



## pjaye (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think you ever have to apologize for posting too many pictures.  That dive shot is incredible.


----------



## LarryLomona (Aug 17, 2014)

What a nice capture!


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice work.  2 fish at once ...
I'm struggling to comprehend how that could be possible.
Was there a huge school at the surface?  Like shooting fish in a barrel?

Crazy.


----------



## matthewo (Aug 17, 2014)

wowie on the twofer, I don't really understand why they would want two, I have never seen an osprey eat a fish from the ground and not a perch like I have seen eagles do. I don't think it could perch with a fish in each talon, also with fish of that size. maybe they go for both just to up the odds that if one breaks free.

excellent image quality on the last one, that looks like it would give my prime a run for its money on contrast, detail and sharpness.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

Great shots, love number 5 and 7.


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! How cool!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 17, 2014)

The expression of the fish in #3 is priceless, I didn't even know that this was possible let alone photograph it. What a rare catch for you Kris, awesome as always!


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 17, 2014)

Killer captures dude! 

#3 is amazing and #5 is straight up cool looking!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2014)

OMG-#3 FTW, baby! I LOVE the open-mouthed fish..and boy howdy, is that fish ever talon'd-up but good!


----------



## baturn (Aug 18, 2014)

Nothing to add except, WOW!!! Not even going to try to pick a favorite.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 18, 2014)

Kris, great action shots and that last "portrait" is a winner as well.  You continue to set a standard that we can all shoot for.

WesternGuy


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 18, 2014)

Incredible shots!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words!  I wanted a tighter crop on one of them, what do you think?


Osprey Two-fer cropped 8/17 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 18, 2014)

matthewo said:


> wowie on the twofer, I don't really understand why they would want two, I have never seen an osprey eat a fish from the ground and not a perch like I have seen eagles do. I don't think it could perch with a fish in each talon, also with fish of that size. maybe they go for both just to up the odds that if one breaks free.
> 
> excellent image quality on the last one, that looks like it would give my prime a run for its money on contrast, detail and sharpness.



I think there were just so many bunker there that the Osprey probably thought it was grabbing one fish.  One eventually fell out of the Talon after 7-8 seconds..
You can see it slipping out here


Osprey Two-fer last fframe 8/17 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

But your prime has a 2 stop advantage.  I'm really impressed though with the Tamron for the money..  Even if I could afford a big prime, I'm not so sure I would want to lug around the extra weight and hold it up waiting for the dives.  I would end up with Popeye arms, lol


----------



## BillM (Aug 18, 2014)

Simply stunning Kris !!!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 18, 2014)

Like the rest have said. Them some kick ass pictures.  You excel at this.  Ed


----------



## mnmcote (Aug 18, 2014)

SO Jealous!!! Great shots!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 18, 2014)

Greatness Kris.  I am really wondering how it continued to handle that fish facing the wrong way.  Did it drop it prior to getting any altitude?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickktown (Aug 18, 2014)

AMAZING!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> Simply stunning Kris !!!!!





oldhippy said:


> Like the rest have said. Them some kick ass pictures.  You excel at this.  Ed





mnmcote said:


> SO Jealous!!! Great shots!!





Patrickktown said:


> AMAZING!


Thank you all!



JacaRanda said:


> Greatness Kris. I am really wondering how it continued to handle that fish facing the wrong way. Did it drop it prior to getting any altitude?


It dropped the second wish when it was a few feet above the water.  It dropped the one in it's right talon..  Flipped the other one around and it was back to normal, lol


----------

